# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Βοηθειαα

## Κωστας

Βλεπω θολα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου στον ευατο μου και δεν με αναγνωρίζω μου ειπαν οτι εχω αποπραγματοποιηση παιρνω σιπραλεξ και χαναχ ..απαντήστε μου παρακαλω

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Σε εναν απο τους πολλους τους ψυχιατρους που εχω παει με ειχε πει το cipralex ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο για αυτη τν διαταραχη αλλα αργει να πιασει θελει μηνα και παραπανω οποτε υπομονη...το χαναξ δεν σε ηρεμει λιγο? Ποσα mg παιρνεις?

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

0,5 πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ με ηρεμεί από το άγχος αλλά μένει η ζάλη και η θολούρα

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Και εγω το ιδιο με ειχε πει κ ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα κ γω η θολουρα ακομα να φυγει..μονο τ ανχος με περνε..τωρα παιρνω brintelix kai με ειπε να προσθεσω και serogeul και να το παμε μεχρι 300 mg αλλα το φοβαμαι..

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Γιατί το φοβάσαι; και για τι ακριβώς είναι αυτά ;

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε τα φοβαμαι τα χαπια γενικα και εχω δοκιμασει πολλα και δεν ειδα καμια σοβαρη βελτιωση..ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντιψυχωσικο..

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μν δινεις σημασια και η ψυχοθεραπεια και η δυναμη και η θεληση σου δλδ μονος σου με τν ευατο σου να το νικησεις..αλλα ακομα το παλευω δεν εχω βρει τν δυναμη και τον τροπο να βγω απο αυτο..

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Έχεις δικιο σε αυτό απλά φοβόμουν μην φτάσω στην τρέλα 

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Και εγω αυτο ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου..εχεις παει σ ειδικο?

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι στα προθυρα της τρελας γιατι νοιωθω πολυ παραξενα αλλα ο γιατρος μ με λει δν τρελενεσαι απλως εχεις ανχος πολυ και καταθλιψη

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

